# new to gastite with a question



## BigRedRam95 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have always used black pipe and just wanted to try some gastite and was wondering how tight I can bend the csst? The book says a mim bend of 3/4 inch on 1/2 inch tubing. Is that about the same as a golf ball like someone told me? Is the csst in the picture about right on bend?


----------



## JohnDFerguson (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm interested to hear the answer to this, as well...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Valve handle is a nice touch.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

BigRedRam95 said:


> I have always used black pipe and just wanted to try some gastite and was wondering how tight I can bend the csst? The book says a mim bend of 3/4 inch on 1/2 inch tubing. Is that about the same as a golf ball like someone told me? Is the csst in the picture about right on bend?


 you need to post a intro if you want an answer

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Least theres a proper drip pocket


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Boundry said:


> Least theres a proper drip pocket


No, there is not.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I did not know you can run the gastite on the floor... Hmmmm

Nice touch with the paint cans near the appliance


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Also gas valve will eventually be on the wrong side of wall if the ever Finnish that room


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Also gas valve will eventually be on the wrong side of wall if the ever Finnish that room


 Make it a sauna?:laughing:


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

Is that teflon tape on the joints?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

UA22PLumber said:


> Is that teflon tape on the joints?


Of course not, dont be silly .
Its a pvc nipple.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

So you got a 95 ram? Is it a diesel?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

thats how not to install a sediment trap.{nat gas is no longer wet]


----------



## BigRedRam95 (Oct 8, 2012)

I was just wondering if the bends in his gastite were to tight of if they are ok before I put any in.


OldSchool said:


> I did not know you can run the gastite on the floor... Hmmmm
> 
> Nice touch with the paint cans near the appliance


The paint cans are on the other side of a finished wall from the appliance



OldSchool said:


> Also gas valve will eventually be on the wrong side of wall if the ever Finnish that room


The plumber that did this put the the valve you see in the picture there and there is a valve on the other side of the wall before the supply line for the appliance


UA22PLumber said:


> Is that teflon tape on the joints?


I guess it is of it might be white dope


Mississippiplum said:


> So you got a 95 ram? Is it a diesel?


My 95 is a gasser but my 11 is a diesel


----------



## BigRedRam95 (Oct 8, 2012)

RealLivePlumber said:


> No, there is not.


 What is wrong with the drip leg he has this one on the hard pipe before it goes to gastite through the wall then he has a 3/8 drip before the supply line after the valve to the appliance


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

BigRedRam95 said:


> What is wrong with the drip leg he has this one on the hard pipe before it goes to gastite through the wall then he has a 3/8 drip before the supply line after the valve to the appliance


Did you do the work or somebody else ?


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Why wouldn't you have turned the ball valve around having the handle point in direction of gas flow outlet and now clear the wall easily like a plumber would have?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> Why wouldn't you have turned the ball valve around having the handle point in direction of gas flow outlet and now clear the wall easily like a plumber would have?


That's because he didn't do the job ... His buddy did ... Maybe he could ask him


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> That's because he didn't do the job ... His buddy did ... Maybe he could ask him


He should tell his buddy there's no bonding and should have used a ridgid stub out


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

BigRedRam95 said:


> What is wrong with the drip leg he has this one on the hard pipe before it goes to gastite through the wall then he has a 3/8 drip before the supply line after the valve to the appliance


 






The tee is pointing the wrong way.


----------



## WHTEVO (Mar 16, 2011)

I would have did that diffetently. Have your "buddy" make it a bit more presentable.


----------



## BigRedRam95 (Oct 8, 2012)

The picture is in a customers house where we were doing electrical work. I just happened to see it when we were in the basement. It is going to a wall heater. I also wanted to ask you guys about the bonding on the gastite as someone said it is not bonded. When I took the gastite class I cant remember the guy talking much about bonding the gastite (he did not even have a piece of pipe to show how to make the connection). I have never seen anyone bond it but have heard people debating on what is the proper way to do it. I got on the gastite web site and there is a video on how to do it. I shows just bonding the gas service before the first gastite fitting to the breaker panel or the ground rods (which we do anyway when we do new electrical service's).
The video is at the bottom of the page. You guys know way more about it the me. What is the right way to bound the pipe?
http://www.gastite.com/bonding.php


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Why don t you leave the sh.t alone and quit stealing my work


----------



## WHTEVO (Mar 16, 2011)

So you're an electrician and a gas guy? From your first post you are making it sound like that is your gas line install and was wondering if it was "right". If that was a new install, from the looks of it doesn't look old, there should've been some sort of permit on it. Make the guy who did it come back and fix his install and stop worrying about it. Unless of course you really did do it. Good luck.

Aaron


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Never seen an inspector pass gastite on the floor or thru a wall.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Big cheez said:


> Never seen an inspector pass gastite on the floor or thru a wall.


Thru a wall is common in Texas, Just put a nail guard.

I have never installed Gastite/Wardflex or any other CSST system but I have repaired them many time

Especially when a roofer puts on a new roof and puts a nail thru the CSST system.......


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

You can do through the wall here but you need a strike plate not a nail guard


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

In san antonio the inspectors didn't allow it when I was putting it in. Im gonna look it up in the uniform plumbing code.


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

national fuel gas code says you cannot have a bend or 90 less than 3 inches, other than that you can bend it all you want , as for bonding we usually drive a ground rod outside and bond it to the black iron from the meter set


----------



## BigRedRam95 (Oct 8, 2012)

WHTEVO said:


> So you're an electrician and a gas guy? From your first post you are making it sound like that is your gas line install and was wondering if it was "right". If that was a new install, from the looks of it doesn't look old, there should've been some sort of permit on it. Make the guy who did it come back and fix his install and stop worrying about it. Unless of course you really did do it. Good luck.
> 
> Aaron


I am an electrician. That is my main job I also install stand by generators. I hook them up on the electrical end and the gas end. I aways run black pipe out the wall to a valve then toa drip and a supply line for the generators. I saw this install in a customers basement and was thinking that gastite would make the gas go quicker when doing a generator job.


----------



## BigRedRam95 (Oct 8, 2012)

Nealfromjpt said:


> national fuel gas code says you cannot have a bend or 90 less than 3 inches, other than that you can bend it all you want , as for bonding we usually drive a ground rod outside and bond it to the black iron from the meter set


Well as an electrician I have one problem doing the bonding like that. If lightning would come in you want all your steel in side the house at the same potential so it all becomes charged at the same rate so there is no arc. If the gas line has its own ground rod and not also bonded to the service ground it could be at different potential.Now if you would drive a ground rod like you do and bond it to the service it would be better than just running a wire to the service ground from thegas line. But the way you do it is most likely fine because the nec code says the gas line and water line if steel or copper must be bonded withing 5 feet of entering the house to the service ground. so the gas line sould already be bonded if the house is not too old


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

BigRedRam95 said:


> I am an electrician. That is my main job I also install stand by generators. I hook them up on the electrical end and the gas end. I aways run black pipe out the wall to a valve then toa drip and a supply line for the generators. I saw this install in a customers basement and was thinking that gastite would make the gas go quicker when doing a generator job.



not sure about your regulations but we run Trac pipe to generators all the time , using a termination fitting at the outside wall then we use blk iron from there to the generator, check your codes and specs from the generator company


----------



## BigRedRam95 (Oct 8, 2012)

here you can run the csst through the wall to a wall flange through a ball valve on the outside and then a ss supply line to the generator


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

BigRedRam95 said:


> I am an electrician. That is my main job I also install stand by generators. I hook them up on the electrical end and the gas end. I aways run black pipe out the wall to a valve then toa drip and a supply line for the generators. I saw this install in a customers basement and was thinking that gastite would make the gas go quicker when doing a generator job.


Oh an electrician but a DIY gas fitter. Got it!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Yah .. He is in the wrong forum


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

look at this video for bonding regular gastite 
http://www.gastite.com/include/languages/english/downloads/presentations/Gastite_Preview_6-4-09.wmv

Then check out this from Gastite.http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...yui1AxHdQ&sig2=6o9mQEC5nk0JBDpqF9C-ew&cad=rja

We have been installing Flashshield around here for about a year. Whats great is that you do not have any additional bonding requirements. Of course you will want to check with your local code dudes, dude.

As far as the pics go, It may be functional, but uglier than sin plus no sign of bonding. Drip leg is too short, not too keen on the galvy, but that is another topic in itself.

Why the rollercoaster routing of pipe? Is there something that is outside of view of picture? Why not run trough wall and install nail plates?

Is that conduit clamps holding pipe to floor? 

Pretty brave posting pictures around here.

Seriously though, check out the Flashshield


----------



## BigRedRam95 (Oct 8, 2012)

We are going back to her house today rt tomorrow I will take another look at it. I do know it is bonded right because I did the service on her house and bonded the cable,phone,and gas line to the ground bridge and the water line to the ground bar inside the panel. Also that is the same video I posted.\


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Drip tees wrong but who cares right? I smell tacos in the air or maybe nachos


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

BigRedRam95 said:


> We are going back to her house today rt tomorrow I will take another look at it. I do know it is bonded right because I did the service on her house and bonded the cable,phone,and gas line to the ground bridge and the water line to the ground bar inside the panel. Also that is the same video I posted.\


Then you're good. can you post more pictures?

BTW, I stole the video from your post. Redundancy is a friend of mine..:yes:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

BigRedRam95 said:


> I have always used black pipe and just wanted to try some gastite and was wondering how tight I can bend the csst? The book says a mim bend of 3/4 inch on 1/2 inch tubing. Is that about the same as a golf ball like someone told me? Is the csst in the picture about right on bend?
> 
> You shoulda called a plumber to install the gasline! Your words left no question in my mind as to who installed it! Where you at I believe an inspector needs to pay a visit and see your permit!


----------



## riverside (Nov 10, 2011)

Wouldn't pass code where I live. 

You can't put a drip/sediment pocket on a horizontal run. 

The handle has to have proper clearance. It should be turned around or extended from the wall with a nipple.

That is definitely white Teflon tape on the joints. Not allowed.

That is not the proper way to go through a wall with CSST. 

If you are a gas fitter then you would know you must be certified by Gastite to use their product. Who ever installed that line....was not!

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Plumbing Zone


----------

